# Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren



## sascha (19 Juni 2010)

> *Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren*
> 
> Die Premium Content GmbH will mit ihrer Seite my-downloads.de nochmal Kasse machen. Die Firma verschickt jetzt Drohbriefe mit der Überschrift "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren". Betroffene können trotzdem gelassen bleiben.



Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren*

http://www.vzsa.de/UNIQ127744939022948/link751221A.html


> *Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt*
> 24.06.2010
> Drohbriefe der Firma Premium Content – nichts als heiße Luft
> Verbraucherzentrale rät: Von Drohungen mit Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und Schufa-Eintrag nicht einschüchtern lassen
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren*

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Premium Content GmbH verschickt angebliche Mahnbescheide Massive Drohung soll Betroffene unter Druck setzen


> *Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz*
> 30.06.2010
> Premium Content GmbH verschickt angebliche Mahnbescheide
> Massive Drohung soll Betroffene unter Druck setzen


----------

